
How Could Wealthy Investors Be So Blind? - daveambrose
http://blogs.wsj.com/wealth/2008/12/12/how-could-wealthy-investors-be-so-blind/
======
omarchowdhury
A fool and his money are lucky enough to get together in the first place.

